# [réglé ][apache2 - php] libphp5.so introuvable

## fennec.

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai suivis ce tuto pour installer apache et php

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache_MySQL_PHP

j'ai eu le même problème mon code php n'était pas interpreté

j'ai donc ajouter cette ligne au httpd.conf

```
LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so
```

au redemarage d'apache, il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas ce fichier

j'ai donc fait un 

```
find / -name libphp5.so
```

ce fichier est introuvable

j'i installer apache2 et dev-lang/php

merci d'avance pour votre aideLast edited by fennec. on Mon May 12, 2008 1:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

N'oublie pas de mettre un titre en conformité avec les règles du forum !

dev-lang/php doit être installé avec le USE flag apache2.

----------

## fennec.

Bonjour,

j'ai fait un USE="apache2" emerge -av php

la machine est un serveur dédier de chez OVH

j'ai désinstaller apache-ovh et php-ovh

pour installer apache2 et dev-lang/php

----------

## Desintegr

 *fennec. wrote:*   

> la machine est un serveur dédier de chez OVH

 

Est-ce l'horrible distribution Release 2 ?

----------

## fennec.

Bonjour,

oui, c'est bien une release2

----------

## Desintegr

Utiliser les ebuilds officiels de Portage apache2 et php sur une Release 2 est une mauvaise idée, je pense :

 - c'est une très vielle version de l'arbre Portage

 - les versions utilisées ne sont certainement plus maintenues

 - les versions utilisées comportent certainement un très grand nombre de failles de sécurité

 - etc.

Si tu souhaites vraiment utiliser les ebuilds officiels, il faudra alors mettre l'arbre Portage à jour puis mettre à jour world pour ainsi éviter tout problème de sécurité.

----------

## antoine_

Mes plus sincères condoléances. Je travaille également sur une Gentoo Release 2 d'OVH. Ben c'est moche...

A tout hasard, peux-tu nous donner le résultat de :

```
# ls -l /usr/lib/apache2/modules
```

J'ai donné le chemin de tête, il se peut que tu doives corriger un nom de répertoire...

----------

## fennec.

Bonjour,

voila le résultat de la commande 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9920 mai  8 20:50 mod_actions.so
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   9952 mai  8 20:50 mod_alias.so
> ...

 

----------

## Desintegr

Et que renvoie, par curiosité, emerge -pv php apache ?

----------

## fennec.

voici

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4  USE="apache2 berkdb cli crypt ctype gd gdbm iconv imap ldap mhash mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spl sqlite ssl unicode zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 (-java-external) -json -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xml -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 0 kB
> ...

 

----------

## Desintegr

Je suis étonné que les ebuilds soient à jour !

Sinon c'est normal que PHP ne fonctionne pas, il n'est pas installé :

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild N ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6_rc4

 

----------

## fennec.

c'est normal qu'il n'est pas installer

je venais de faire un emerge --unmerge php

je vien de trouvé la solution

j'ai ajouté ceci (le apache2 juste après de-lang/php)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-lang/php apache2 ctype sqlite gd pcre session imap mhash imagemagick unicode
> 
> 

 

dans le fichier

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

merci pour ton aide

----------

